# "Red Eyes" Tutorial. [very pic. heavy]



## pat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello! As promised, I did a tutorial on my "Red Eyes" look.  This is my first time, so bare with me. hahaha... Suggestions are greatly appreciated!  If you have any questions, feel free to contact me!  Also, you don't NEED to use MAC, this is what I use.  You can always use something you have that is similar!

Thank you in advance!


Start with a clean, bare face. (yuck, I look sick w/o makeup hahahah) I have MAC's Studio Moisture Cream on and C.O. Bigelow's lip balm on.


Apply UDPP all over lid. (I used my finger)


Apply Modest Tone e/s to inner corner of the lid with a 242 brush. 


Apply Neutral Pink e/s (1/2 in, I'm guessing) away from Modest Tone with a 239 brush. 


Apply Expensive Pink on top of Neutral Pink e/s with the other side of the 239 brush.


Apply Serenly bpb to the center and outer part of the lid with the 242 brush.


Apply Coppering e/s on top of Serenly with the 242 brush.  (It's up to you on how intense you want the red to pop out)


Using the 224 brush, apply Graphology (first) to outer part of the lid, as well at half way of the inner crease, then Carbon e/s on top (do same procedure).


Apply Rice Paper e/s to brow bone with 217 brush.


Using a MAC wipe, wrap it around your pointing finger, start on the outer crease and work your way up to the end of the brow line.


Apply Blitz & Glitz fluid line with a 266 brush.  I start from the center, then outer, lastly inner.


I curl my lashes with a Shu Uemera lash curler and then I apply MAC's Plush Lash Mascara.  Afterwards, I brush my brows, fill brows in with the Walnut/Ivorie shader using another 226LE brush (the bristles are bigger), then finish it off with Clear Brow Gel.


Clean fall out with wipes, and apply concealer using a 194 brush. (I put it under my eyes, my pimple scar, and my discoloration on my lower cheek.)


I applied Studio Tech with the 187 brush, then Mineralized Loose Powder with another 187 LE brush. Then (not pictured), using a 169 brush I applied Springsheen blush on cheeks and Honour blush as a highlight... hahah sorry for the stupid face.


Lastly, I applied Dior's Paradisiac Pink on lip and sprayed Fix+ all over my face.  

Tah-dah, you're done! I hope you all find this helpful!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 30, 2008)

pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you explained everything very well; thankies


----------



## damsel (Apr 30, 2008)

great job!


----------



## n_c (May 1, 2008)

That was an excellent tut, you explained everything perfectly. Love what you did with the wipe to create the outer shape for your e/s. Im trying that tomorrow. Thanks!!!


----------



## msmack (May 1, 2008)

very well done and simple to follow. Thanks!

p.s. your totally cute


----------



## Lizzie (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to make a tut.
Also, you don't give yourself enough credit.  You're gorgeous with or without makeup!!!


----------



## goldspice (May 1, 2008)

not enough red tutorials around..thanks so much..u look gorgeous


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

great job! i'm totally ripping off your trick with the wipe!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

that was flippin fantastic


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

that was flippin fantastic


----------



## breathless (May 11, 2008)

niiiiiice. thanks! =]


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

I really like this look.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 11, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love it!


----------

